# Do any of you collect the bee pollen from a hive?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to eat it as a supplement years ago. I see some who keep hives collect the pollen. Can a hive produce both pollen and honey?

THANKS


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can collect pollen, proplis and honey to sell if you wish.

 Al


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Is there a special attachment to a standard hive for the pollen?

THANKS!


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

.honeybeesuite.com/pollen-traps-require-constant-attention/

maybe this will help some.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I will be using them for the first time this year. During certain times of the year my bees absolutely pack the hives full of pollen....to the point of congesting the brood nest.


----------

